# New lace redwood burl wa handle



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 12, 2021)

Just finished up my second knife handle. What do you guys think? It's redwood lace burl. Love making the wood the star of the show.


----------



## demcav (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful wood! Would love to see a picture of the lucky blade wearing this.


----------



## silylanjie (Oct 12, 2021)

This is beautiful wood, nice work on the handle you made.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks awesome. Points for keeping it one piece


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 12, 2021)

nice!


----------



## tostadas (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice piece. The rounded edges look great. How much does it weigh?


----------

